# 7 week old pics of hatchet baby!



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

hatchet was 7 weeks on friday so i got to bring her home after she had her first shot! then she gets her next on this coming friday


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Cute pup! Too bad he wont keep those blue eyes, they look good on him!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Cute pup! Too bad he wont keep those blue eyes, they look good on him!


dont i know it! just gotta get lots of pics of them before they go away in a couple weeks....


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)




----------

